# Rave Coffee



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've seen the name pop up from time to time, and I think I had something from here when I tried DSOL however I am looking to try different coffees and would like to ask what is the Fudge coffee like from here F6 from James Gourmet is around the darkest I usually enjoy. However having not tried some of the cracking coffees that can be found, this one sounds nice as far as tasting notes go. But is it too dark??


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant be of that much help as I will happily admit I like coffee but am no expert at picking out flavours.

However, i am drinking this at the moment and I think its lovely a smooth in my usual flat white. I still prefer Rave Sig, but this is a close second.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great milk blend, accentuates and compliments full flat milk , it's not dark dark , I'd say more medium .to my palate not great as espresso though


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I've ordered some Monmouth Espresso as it's been a while since I drank any of their coffee. I do want to find some good alternatives to james gourmet, has bean and workshop. Personally I'm not actually that much of a fan of square mile or of anything dark.

I like sweetness in coffee brought out by the roasting process, however i don't like to taste, what only I can describe as 'roast' flavour.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Great milk blend, accentuates and compliments full flat milk , it's not dark dark , I'd say more medium .to my palate not great as espresso though


Ditto. Fudge is not a lot of fun as an espresso shot, but in a flat white or latte it punches through the sweetness of the milk. But not a "dark" roast at all judging by the range of beans I have tried.

If you had flat whites, side by side, one made with Fudge and the other with Signature Blend, then I'd say the Fudge has a little more "nuttiness" about it. Sorry, coffee appreciation vocabulary sadly lacking.

Maybe worth a cheeky 250g bag to suck and see??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee Compass are worth checking out too, the Sulawesi Kalossi I'm currently drinking is from there and is by no means dark at all if anything it's lighter roast than the Cachoeira Yellow Bourbon pulped natural from Has Bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Well I've ordered some Monmouth Espresso as it's been a while since I drank any of their coffee. I do want to find some good alternatives to james gourmet, has bean and workshop. Personally I'm not actually that much of a fan of square mile or of anything dark.
> 
> I like sweetness in coffee brought out by the roasting process, however i don't like to taste, what only I can describe as 'roast' flavour.


Butterworths I enjoyed their 100 percent espreso and also extract original espresso ( preferred this in milk ).


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Really like this coffee although I have to agree with the comments about needing the milk, but i have tried about 4 or 5 different coffees from Rave now, s/o and blends and I am yet to be disappointed.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I ordered some Rave coffee from amazon. It was a month old. So, I ordered some direct to get fresher beans. It was over a month old again. Is this normal?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> I ordered some Rave coffee from amazon. It was a month old. So, I ordered some direct to get fresher beans. It was over a month old again. Is this normal?


Everything I've had from rave direct has been roasted with a day or so of the order .

I'm sure rob would be aghast IF something a month old has been sent out direct from rave ( not amazon)

waht was the order date

what was the roast date on the bag

if a month old contact rave they will replace it


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> But is it too dark??


I've yet to drink anything dark from Rave as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

They don't really do mega dark. Sig and Italian are as dark as they go and I think they nail it.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I have only ordered directly from Rave.

The beans were either dated the same day or the day before.


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I ordered on the 4th of Feb. The date of roasting is 4th of Jan. I got the beans yesterday I think. The thing is, I have already opened them and don't want to spend money posting them back.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Drop Rave an email re the roasting date. It maybe a mistake on the date


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jon12345 said:


> I ordered on the 4th of Feb. The date of roasting is 4th of Jan. I got the beans yesterday I think. The thing is, I have already opened them and don't want to spend money posting them back.


Really?????? I'd be amazed if that were the case. When I go in they nearly always have very little roasted in stock as it flies of the shelves so fast, in fact last time I spoke to Rob he was talking about needing to buy another drum roaster in order to keep up with demand

I suspect somebody has put the wrong month on the ticket printer, but give Rob a call and ask.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> I ordered on the 4th of Feb. The date of roasting is 4th of Jan. I got the beans yesterday I think. The thing is, I have already opened them and don't want to spend money posting them back.


Call rob, I bet you a tenner opened or not he will replace it .

I also bet it s a mistake on roast date by someone


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree. Mine has always arrived before its ready to be used and I have to wait patiently...or not as usually happens


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

My current order from rave which I think was sent out on the 4th Feb actually has no roast date on it!! (Yes I checked the bottom of the pack!!







Maybe they had the apprentice that day labelling the coffee and missed some and dated others wrongly! !??


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Worth checking bottom of pack for date.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Worth checking bottom of pack for date.


I edited my post probably just before you posted


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

My latest order went in at 5am this morning. It was despatched from RAVE this afternoon...... I'll let you know the roasting date when it arrives in the next day or so









Bri &#8230;


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Jon12345 said:


> I ordered on the 4th of Feb. The date of roasting is 4th of Jan. I got the beans yesterday I think. The thing is, I have already opened them and don't want to spend money posting them back.


I would say someone forgot to change the month on the stamp. What is the best before date ?


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

coffeebeanshop.co.uk have made exactly the same mistake funnily enough - mine arrived yesterday with a date stamp of 4 Jan, but that's definitely wrong


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe we can tell by the batch number?

If the roast date was 1/4/14 as shown on my coffee bag, when should the use by date be?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> They don't really do mega dark. Sig and Italian are as dark as they go and I think they nail it.


If you goto the shop they have list ratings out of 5 for the roast level. I think Sig (and Fudge) are marked as 3/5 and Italian Job as 4/5. I don't think I've seen such comparisons on the website descriptions


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Couple of additional things. The labelling on the back of the package says. "Best within one month of roast date. Use within six months."

But the sticker on the base of the bag says "Best before 4/8/14".

So, what gives? They contradict.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> Couple of additional things. The labelling on the back of the package says. "Best within one month of roast date. Use within six months."
> 
> But the sticker on the base of the bag says "Best before 4/8/14".
> 
> So, what gives? They contradict.


Just call rob at rave for drop him an email from the website

He will be the one to answer it for you, if they are genuinely a month old ( which I doubt ) . I am sure He will replace , he prides his business of supplying fresh beans direct.

I suspect the dates have got mixed up on the stamp.

If you don't mention it to him he can't fix and and it's unfair not to give him the chance to sort it .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jon12345 said:


> I ordered on the 4th of Feb. The date of roasting is 4th of Jan. I got the beans yesterday I think. The thing is, I have already opened them and don't want to spend money posting them back.


What beans are they, Jon.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jon12345 said:


> Couple of additional things. The labelling on the back of the package says. "Best within one month of roast date. Use within six months."
> 
> But the sticker on the base of the bag says "Best before 4/8/14".
> 
> So, what gives? They contradict.


Its here on your best before label, that being the obligatory legal one 4/8/14 minus six months is 4/2/14


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Have to agree if a company had made a mistake is only fair to give them the chance to rectify it. Especially considering the experience on here of other customers.

I'd give them a shout, I have a problem with extract coffee there was tasting notes but nothing on roast profiles that I could see so I called and the person answering the phone couldn't be anymore disinterested and told me to go back and read the site. I know what I like in a coffee and just wanted to check something anyway I guess I should ask here. What are extracts roasts like from light to dark?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Its here on your best before label, that being the obligatory legal one 4/8/14 minus six months is 4/2/14


Yep my Maths agrees with Charlie's too. I still would drop Rob an email to confirm and clear up.

I've always had excellent beans and service from Rave to date. He's pretty hot on clearing up any issues.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

John I'd say there are medium. Well the ones. I have enjoyed unkle funka , and extract original ( these too I'd say are medium ) .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, like I said, I can't think of any beans that are likely to have been hanging around for a month. Certainly not any of the blends or headline SOs

I popped in this morning and the shelves were quite bare


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

The beans are Mocha Java. Yes, I did the 6 months before best before date too. Suggests it might be early Feb roasting.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If I were you I'd just drink them.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The batch number will ultimately give the answer if you phone Rob


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

How is it that Rave can knock out 2.25 kgs of beans delivered for £25 when Union (who I normally buy beans from) sell 2kgs Revelation delivered for £40. Am I missing something?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Why do Union charge £40?

...because some people will pay it.

Simples.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

They're also in supermarkets so it wouldn't be a good idea to undercut shop prices to a certain extent


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Your missing the point. Most roasters charge at least £20 a kilo. Look at Londiniums prices amongst others.



Expobarista said:


> Why do Union charge £40?
> 
> ...because some people will pay it.
> 
> Simples.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I bet Rave sell more coffee than Reiss.

That's the point.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> I bet Rave sell more coffee than Reiss.
> 
> That's the point.


Yep with you there. Bigger operation , better economies of scale


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Reiss was an example. I'm talking about the likes of Nude. Allpress, Squaremile, Climpson and so on and so on


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Reiss was an example. I'm talking about the likes of Nude. Allpress, Squaremile, Climpson and so on and so on


Do you think they're just making greater margins than Rave?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> Reiss was an example. I'm talking about the likes of Nude. Allpress, Squaremile, Climpson and so on and so on


Yeah but they all cater to those tragic hipster coffee shops


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure. I forgot to mention Hasbean on that last quote as they sell 1 kg of jailbreak for £18. If that's all it is, is a profit margin then we all must be idiots but I'm not sure everyone who has brought from the above roasters are all idiots. I'm thinking of buying 2kg of Raves Italian job but I think I could be wasting money cause I wasn't that impressed with their signature blend



urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think they're just making greater margins than Rave?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Has Bean £18 for Jailbreak is just the 4 x 250g price so no discount for buying a kilo. In reality buying more of a particular bean should reduce costs (e.g. Rave save money on a kilo order by putting it in 1 bag, HasBean will send you 4 x 250g bags which costs more) and of course the more weight you roast of a particular bean, the cheaper the fixed costs per order. It's all about having the model to pass on the savings


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep that makes sense. Rave give a discount on buying a kilo. Their 250g bags are £4.40.

I'd give a kilo of their SO beans a go and a 1KG of Italian job a whirl to get free delivery.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When Thecoffeebean shop came on here asking for feedback my first suggestion was discounts on kg bags, and it would be the same to any online roaster. KG bags that last me more than a week are pretty much the main reason I always buy Rave. Doesn't hurt that their coffee aint half bad either.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

anyone picked up beans from there cafe? keep meaning to call in just never get around to ir


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You'll have a little wait whilst they sort out the order but there's only a glass partition between the cafe and the roastary so you can see them busy at work. They also have a couple of other beans on along with Signature in the cafe so you can try before you buy. Nice setup really


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else enjoying the Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon at the mo? I can't seem to stop drinking this...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon at the mo? I can't seem to stop drinking this...


Had some over Xmas, I thought it was superb...ticked all the boxes for me


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

I dropped in last week for the first time intending to buy a kilo of their Signature. I thought I would try the guest varieties while there and came away with a small bag of Sumatra Jagong Village because I preferred it to Signature. They could only give me 250gm and that had to come out of the guest hopper as they had sold out of the rest. So for good measure I took a kilo of Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon which is degassing before use. I'm pleased to hear the recommendations here and now looking forward to it while enjoying the Sumatra.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

i drive past the cafe every day for work so would be rude to not pop in and get some!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

OK.... My order 1st arrived from Rave.

Signature Blend roasted on 2nd Feb, and my Italian Job blend roasted on on the 5th Feb (5 days ago..)









All pretty good I reckon - and I only have a couple of days to wait for my Signature to go in to my grinder !!







, which is nice !

Bri...


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon at the mo? I can't seem to stop drinking this...


I popped into Rave a couple of weeks ago, looking for some new beans to try, after telling them what I liked, Rob recommend the Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon. It was off the shelf and it had been roasted 5 days before, so didn't have to wait long to use.

Perfect choice for me.







Bag didn't last long. Need to get some more ASAP.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've ordered a kilo of Yirgacheffe G1as I'd thought I'd give it a try and another kilo of the Jagong Village. Should keep me going till the next DSOL shipment arrives


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've ordered a kilo of Yirgacheffe G1as I'd thought I'd give it a try and another kilo of the Jagong Village. Should keep me going till the next DSOL shipment arrives


Nice choice Clive should keep you busy.....If you get a chance could you throw a picture up of the Yirgacheffe beans. Would be interested to see to what level Rave roast these.

Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Nice choice Clive should keep you busy.....If you get a chance could you throw a picture up of the Yirgacheffe beans. Would be interested to see to what level Rave roast these.
> 
> Cheers


Will do Mr G


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think they're just making greater margins than Rave?


Was talking to the guy in my local shop in Glasgow about beans and he said the Ethiopian Idido he had on that day was bloody expensive - cost price of $10 a kilo


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Weirdest one I had was buying a kilo of a particular Dear Green bean from Riverhill Cafe in Glasgow where bizarrely a kilo cost more per 250g than a 250g bag did! I decided to stick to Rave in the end - 2 kg delivered for less than 1kg picked up in the shop. Never been disappointed yet,


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Currently drinking the Cuban in flat white.

Very nice.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Rawanda Gisuma Red Bourbon at the mo? I can't seem to stop drinking this...


I received a 250g pack of the RGRB in a selection pack when I placed my first order with Rave.

As I burned through almost a whole 250g pouch of Jagong Village trying to dial in the new beans and get a handle on my Cherub, I decided to hand grind the Rwanda and make it in my drip machine.

Makes an excellent bright morning brew.

Can I ask how the Italian Job goes with milk? Have been mostly drinking Signature Blend in flat whites as I've been practising milk steaming and attempting latte art.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drinking Italian job currently , classic darker Italian roasts that cuts through milk perfectly .


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Drinking Italian job currently , classic darker Italian roasts that cuts through milk perfectly .


That's what I'm talking about classic, dark Italian roast just how I like it, that's my next order once signature is finished


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> That's what I'm talking about classic, dark Italian roast just how I like it, that's my next order once signature is finished


Just for you Soll , dark italian ristretto ....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just for you Soll ,


Looks yummy







Good enough to be served in any Napoli Coffee bar! Can I have a Biscoti with that ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm liking all the love for the Rave Rwandan, I've currently got 500g of the Coffee Compass Rwanda Bwishaza Red Bourbon as I seem to be on a Rwandan bean kick ever since the Londinium DSOL and tried a lots of other roasters Rwandan and then Reiss get it back in just as I'm well stocked with coffee grrr.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Raves Rwandan is a bit of a belter I have to say. I was tempted to order it again last week but thought I'd go for something new this time the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 (although I struggle to remember how to spell let alone how top renounce it). Is it year-gah-chef?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Raves Rwandan is a bit of a belter I have to say. I was tempted to order it again last week but thought I'd go for something new this time the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 (although I struggle to remember how to spell let alone how top renounce it). Is it year-gah-chef?


Try the Femenino and the Suarez both delicious smooth coffee's


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

First time buyer of Rave. Any recommendations?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Liz Walker said:


> First time buyer of Rave. Any recommendations?


Colombia El Carmen. Aka Suarez Project.

Really nice bean IMO, not too dark to taste 'roasty' in milk but also developed enough to give a smooth 'caramel' taste.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------

